# txt-Dateien im Browser anzeigen



## ArminC (16. Januar 2005)

hallo leute,
ich weis zwar nicht ob das hier reingehört aber ich konnte keinen passenderen Thread finden.
Also mein Problem ist, dass ich .txt Dateien erstellt habe, die ordentlich formatiert sind und eine schön angeordnete struktur haben. Jetzt will ich diese Dateien uploaden und einfach verlinken. Wenn ich die Dateien im Net aber mit dem Browser öffne, ist die ganze Formatierung weg und der Text wird einfach hintereinander aufgezählt. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
danke
armin


----------



## lp-chester (16. Januar 2005)

Hallo.
Kannst du uns bitte einen Link zu deinem Problemkind geben? Weil ich hab keine Darstellungsrobleme bei txt Dateien. (siehe hier oder hier) (Hab die beide mit Firefox und IE betrachtet) Vielleicht könnte es ja auch an deinem Browser liegen? Welchen Browser benutzt du?

mfg LP-Chester


----------



## Consti (16. Januar 2005)

Opera stellts auch als "Baum" dar - also mit Tabstops etc!

Wird wohl ein Browserspezifisches Problem sein!


----------



## ArminC (16. Januar 2005)

nee hab jetz das problem glaub ich gefunden... es liegt am webspace-anbieter.

ich benutze den Internet Explorer und normalerweise hat er es auch immer richtig angezeigt, doch jetzt hab ich bei einem neuen webspace-anbieter die dateien upgeloadet und da hatts nicht gefunzt. Dann hab ich es beim alten Anbieter versucht und schon waren die Dateien richtig dargestellt!
Also liegts wohl am Anbieter. wieso? keine ahnung.
hab das Problem jetz so gelöst dass ich die dateien beim neuen uploade und dann verlinke...
trotzdem danke für eure mühe.


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. Januar 2005)

Vielleicht ist serverseitig eingestellt, dass Textdateien als HTML-Dateien ausgeliefert werden... das hätte zumindest diese Wirkung.


----------

